# Eastman AC222ce



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

All solid wood, very reasonably priced. Est around $1000 Cdn.

AC222CE


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The AC122ce and AC122-2ce are both solid wood and about $100Cdn less.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmmm. I just read on a retailers sight that the AC122 models are laminate ,


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> All solid wood, very reasonably priced. Est around $1000 Cdn.
> 
> AC222CE


Looks just like my old Taylor 414ce. No accident, I’m sure. This one is solid Ovangkol back. That wood is quite underwhelming, imo and rosewood is so much better.

Which brings me to say that you can do much better in a Canadian made guitar for the same money. Think Simon & Patrick Showcase Concert w/solid rosewood, for one. Just sayin...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Looks just like my old Taylor 414ce. No accident, I’m sure. This one is solid Ovangkol back. That wood is quite underwhelming, imo and rosewood is so much better.
> 
> Which brings me to say that you can do much better in a Canadian made guitar for the same money. Think Simon & Patrick Showcase Concert w/solid rosewood, for one. Just sayin...


It’s funny, but I found it to be the opposite for me. The Showcase Concert that I tried sounded overbuilt and lacked bass, while the AC model I tried the same day sounded livelier and more responsive. Now, I can’t remember if it was the ovangkol model or not, so your point about ovangkol could still be true. I’ve tried a few of the Taylors and didn’t care for the sound. 

@Robert1950 Eastman’s website does list the back and sides specifically as “solid _____”, so I’d gonwith the manufacturer.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Hmmm. I just read on a retailers sight that the AC122 models are laminate ,


Yep ! Laminate sapele.
Do you remember my review with my AC122ce some two weeks ago ? ;-)

I feel they tend to copy Taylor...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Looks just like my old Taylor 414ce. No accident, I’m sure. This one is solid Ovangkol back. That wood is quite underwhelming, imo and rosewood is so much better.
> 
> Which brings me to say that you can do much better in a Canadian made guitar for the same money. Think Simon & Patrick Showcase Concert w/solid rosewood, for one. Just sayin...


Tried the Taylor 414ce too and for the money, I will stick with the Eastman's laminat sapele instead of Taylor' solid Ovangkol. I have to say I have axes in the 500 series, solid mahogany : I prefer them over the 414.

On the other hand, a luthier told me it appears discouraging to see Eastman sold here for the price we would only have the woods imported. As discussed somewhere else on this site, we have to pay the crafters...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mawmow said:


> Yep ! Laminate sapele.
> *Do you remember my review with my AC122ce some two weeks ago ?* ;-)
> I feel they tend to copy Taylor...


Oops. I've been missing a few things on this forum lately. Seniors moments I guess. I will have to look it up. When it comes to feel and playability I prefer Taylor over Martin, even though I prefer the sound of a Martin 00017 for blues. 

However *most *of my 'noodling' this year has been electric, so I can't justify considering an additional acoustic. May change next year, maybe not. Will see


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Weird. Eastman lists it with solid Sapele back and sides on their website. Maybe the new models are solid?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I can't remember why I came to believe it was laminate though I also read it could be solid wood...
Anyway, forgetting about the price, it really sounds great !


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have found both retailers and guitar builders to make mistakes in the past. I've pointed out three to L&M in the past and one to Godin (Simon and Patrick) in the past. For now I will go with one who has played the instrument ( @mawmow )


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> I have found both retailers and guitar builders to make mistakes in the past. I've pointed out three to L&M in the past and one to Godin (Simon and Patrick) in the past. For now I will go with one who has played the instrument ( @mawmow )


You are too kind Robert !
I don't ask that more. ;-)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I have found both retailers and guitar builders to make mistakes in the past. I've pointed out three to L&M in the past and one to Godin (Simon and Patrick) in the past. For now I will go with one who has played the instrument ( @mawmow )


I have done the same. I told the manager of our local L & M that, Steve, the president was going to give me a free Martin guitar. For some reason he chuckled and didn't believe me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I think Eastman must have just made the switch, based on this banner on their website. It appears their new AC models are all solid, while the PCH series have laminate backs and sides. So the older models that are out there with dealers may still have the laminate backs and sides, while the new ones are solid.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

I’d like to try some of these Eastmans. There’s an aweful lot of buzz around these guitars these days and I would like to know why. 

Problem is, the Eastman website does not list Canadian dealers. Anybody know of a dealer near Ottawa?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel Grenier said:


> I’d like to try some of these Eastmans. There’s an aweful lot of buzz around these guitars these days and I would like to know why.
> 
> Problem is, the Eastman website does not list Canadian dealers. Anybody know of a dealer near Ottawa?


The closest one is in Ottawa. However, there may be another one closer to you. Email Eastman and ask. They will get back to you for I asked this very same question. L & M stock some but mostly the electrics but only a few. So when you ask, tell them to exclude L & M.


----------

